# Pats B05 YL



## Wez (Oct 11, 2018)

I understand this team wants to stay together and not get broken up to bolster Pat's B05 DA team.  Can a club have two DA teams in one age group?

They're obviously a really good team.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> I understand this team wants to stay together and not get broken up to bolster Pat's B05 DA team.  Can a club have two DA teams in one age group?
> 
> They're obviously a really good team.


One team per club per age group division normally.

If the club had Affiliate teams already in the DA for example LA Galaxy SD in a different geo division that could work for the youngers but no way in the same division.

Short of that every club /w affiliates might want in if they open up those flood gates...


----------



## timbuck (Oct 11, 2018)

There’s always “Discovery League”.


----------



## TopFlight (Oct 13, 2018)

Sometimes not everyone wants to play academy Wezzzzz


Wez said:


> I understand this team wants to stay together and not get broken up to bolster Pat's B05 DA team.  Can a club have two DA teams in one age group?
> 
> They're obviously a really good team.


----------



## RedCard (Oct 13, 2018)

timbuck said:


> There’s always “Discovery League”.


Winning statement of the night !!!


----------



## focomoso (Oct 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> I understand this team wants to stay together and not get broken up to bolster Pat's B05 DA team.  Can a club have two DA teams in one age group?
> 
> They're obviously a really good team.


No. And it doesn't work on a team-by-team basis. They'd have to become an affiliate club and the entire club would have to apply for DA status (which wouldn't start til next season and would likely start at U12 anyway).


----------



## Wez (Oct 15, 2018)

TopFlight said:


> Sometimes not everyone wants to play academy


If they are finding enough challenge for development in regular play, more power to them.


----------



## younothat (Oct 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> If they are finding enough challenge for development in regular play, more power to them.


I don't know much about this team but there regular league doesn't seem like much of a challenge for them:

1. Pateadores - Placentia/Yorba Linda B2005 Black 21 3.00 7 7 0 0 31
7-0, 31 goals for 0 against

This is one of the draw backs of a single parent club controlling the DA process and the lack of pro/rel for ussda.  

The controlling club; Pats Irvine has something different in mind for DA and they may want to pick & choose players.   While the Affiliate wants to stay together so Pats offers then something in one of the other usclub leagues like NPL to keep them busy.  After doing that for a year so so they realize that the neither league or offering is all that great so what now?

With pro/rel for USSDA this won't be a problem they could qualify via a play in tournament or something and so could the Parent Pats teams if they meet the requirements. 

With that not happening options are:  move clubs to where the competition might be more suitable since they could offer  them a spot in another league like DA, ECNL, CSL, UPSL or ?


----------



## focomoso (Oct 15, 2018)

younothat said:


> This is one of the draw backs of a single parent club controlling the DA process and the lack of pro/rel for ussda.


Actually, I think it's a plus, not a draw back. The DA is supposed to be made up of the best kids (or kids with the most potential), not the best teams. It's not about promoting a team to the DA, it's about picking the best kids from all the teams in your club and putting them together into an even better team. Geography can get in the way of this, especially as Pats are spread out all over LA, but that's the idea.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 15, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Actually, I think it's a plus, not a draw back. The DA is supposed to be made up of the best kids (or kids with the most potential), not the best teams. It's not about promoting a team to the DA, it's about picking the best kids from all the teams in your club and putting them together into an even better team. Geography can get in the way of this, especially as Pats are spread out all over LA, but that's the idea.


Well since picking the best kids from all the affiliates rarely if ever happens especially when there spread out in other counties da is just another closed league where clubs tend to recruit from other local clubs.


----------



## mirage (Oct 15, 2018)

Pats YL is not an affiliate club.  There were several teams that moved over from Chelsea 5~6 years ago (maybe longer than that).  It is a part of the original Pats with area directors from the original defection.

If these kids on the team wants to stay together, the won't be in DA.  Its happened time and time again, where kids and parents rather stay together than goto DA route.  

Another high profile case I recall was the team that came over to FCGS several years ago from Celtics, and was told that they would be the '98 DA team for FCGS only to be dismantled by them.  So instead, the players and the parents decided to stay together as regular team and became one of the top ranked team in the nation.

So my recommendation, if the team wants to stay together, go play NPL/ECNL, CRL, NL and goto all the high profile tournaments (Dallas, Disney, Potomac, Jefferson, Surf).  Of course for the really good kids on the team, TC will do his best to pull them into DA by waving the national team exposure and other carrots in the front of the parents and the players.


----------



## TopFlight (Oct 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> If they are finding enough challenge for development in regular play, more power to them.


I have my money on pats over LAUFA


----------



## Wez (Oct 16, 2018)

TopFlight said:


> I have my money on pats over LAUFA


That's a strange reply?


----------



## Wez (Nov 27, 2018)

Did these guys merge with LAUFA?


----------



## 4theloveofsoccer (Nov 27, 2018)

Wez said:


> Did these guys merge with LAUFA?


Yes they did


----------



## Wez (Nov 27, 2018)

That's a nice consolidation of talent, depending on how the merger plays out.


----------



## TopFlight (Nov 27, 2018)

Wez said:


> Did these guys merge with LAUFA?


Wez, I find this question very funny since your son is on the team for Laufa. You should definitely know the answer to this question...


----------



## Wez (Nov 27, 2018)

TopFlight said:


> Wez, I find this question very funny since your son is on the team for Laufa. You should definitely know the answer to this question...


My son isn't on LAUFA, but thanks for your persistent attention to my comments Luis.


----------



## hattrick3 (Nov 27, 2018)

LAUFA 05 DA or pre-academy? Either way, LAUFA has a big 05 group of boys now


----------

